# camo for ur gun



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

any one have camo on ur gun ? i have a 22-250 i would like to put camo on for yotes in the snow but i think the shiny blue scope and barrel give glare?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I suppose I get carried away with this, but I enjoy overdoing it sometimes. I purchased an inexpensive synthetic stock. Then I roughed it up with paint remover and a steel brush. Next I primed it and painted it with Krylon flat white. Then came the carried away part. Unless I run into a coyote botanist no one will appreciate the next step. I pained native vegetation morphologically correct by species as best I could with poor brushes. Old Canis latrans may not recognize Bouteloua gracilis, Bouteloua curtipendula, Echinacea angustifolia, or Polygonum convolvulus, but I like it. As close to winter Prairie Ghost as I could manage.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I am impressed. What caliber is that heater???????????? I sent you a PM


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman

It's a 223 Winchester model 70 Featherweight. They supposedly don't shoot that good, but this one does under ½ inch at 100 yards.

Was that PM last night? I got that and sent you one in return, or email I don't remember. I sent you my phone number, did you get it?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

NO on both counts,


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman

PM on the way.


----------

